# Oregons Own Bully Bash Pictures



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i didnt get too many pictures my camara pretty much died.
we entered lowla in a few of the fun shows. but they had a different judge from a kennel judge it and didnt even give us time to really stack or dogs or do anything.
but over all the event was a lot of fun.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Shes looking purdy


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like her angulation, she is very clean  showing her like this young is going to help her greatly with her socialization !!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Good job  She looks great and she's gunna be a little show stopper


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she looks great out there , glad you were able to make that its great experience for the pups, too bad the judge did such a bad job hopefully they dont use him again.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics, Nizmo. How did you like the show? I was extremely disappointed that a judge placed a muzzled dog though. Not sure how the judge checked the bite of the dog if he was muzzled and in my opinion, a muzzled dog shouldn't be at the show anyway.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Great pics, Nizmo. How did you like the show? I was extremely disappointed that a judge placed a muzzled dog though. Not sure how the judge checked the bite of the dog if he was muzzled and in my opinion, a muzzled dog shouldn't be at the show anyway.


They placed a muzzled dog at the oregon show? thats odd


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> They placed a muzzled dog at the oregon show? thats odd


Yeah there are a lot of angry people over it too. I would be too. From what I have heard the whole show was a joke.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow why even have the dog at the show if it has to be muzzled?? That would upset me too.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

she already looks like a pro out there =D looks like you guys had alot of fun ..


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i thought the show was really awesome. a lot of kennels were poor sports, but the judge they had for the regular shows was originally a ukc judge. but i think the show went well except the fun shows...

who was saying it was a joke? 

the only thing i had a problem with was not enough time in the ring for lowla and I. but i couldnt be more proud of her with all the distractions going on. she held her stack very well tho. 
i couldnt be more proud.

thanks for all the compliments guys.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's great that you guys got out there with her. She looks like a natural


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> i thought the show was really awesome. a lot of kennels were poor sports, but the judge they had for the regular shows was originally a ukc judge. but i think the show went well except the fun shows...
> 
> who was saying it was a joke?
> 
> ...


Other people that were at the show said it was a joke, waste of time and money, etc. Glad you put her in the ring though! What show you going to next?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I just got a booth at the Idaho abkc show. But we just had a huge financial set back so I'm praying
I can make it lol. Yard deals anyone? lmao


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

all in all it was a really awesome show. I hope to see people on here at the Idaho ABKC event on June 18th!!!


----------



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

Nizmo said:


> all in all it was a really awesome show. I hope to see people on here at the Idaho ABKC event on June 18th!!!


Do you have more info about this show? I'm near Boise and wouldn't mind checking it out


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

the bite on the muzzled dog was checked MULTIPLE times. multiple times in one event, also. it was purely precautions.
theres always going to be sore losers that talk crap, but do you see anyone else in the NW throwing events? atleast he's doing something and putting the NW on the map. it was an awesome event all together, great turn out. 
the only people that would talk crap and say its a joke would be the poor losers.
Benny was a great judge, he was VERY thorough. IMO if you weren't there you cant believe everything you here ya know?
i had lots of fun. 
we'll have a booth at the Idaho show, so we're really excited. i posted a link of the show info below. lmk if your going, i'd love to meet up with you 



Apocalypto said:


> Do you have more info about this show? I'm near Boise and wouldn't mind checking it out


http://www.gopitbull.com/events/36668-summer-show-down-ii.html


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> the bite on the muzzled dog was checked MULTIPLE times. multiple times in one event, also. it was purely precautions.
> theres always going to be sore losers that talk crap, but do you see anyone else in the NW throwing events? atleast he's doing something and putting the NW on the map. it was an awesome event all together, great turn out.
> the only people that would talk crap and say its a joke would be the poor losers.
> Benny was a great judge, he was VERY thorough. IMO if you weren't there you cant believe everything you here ya know?
> ...


I don't even care so much about the bite as I do about the fact the dog was muzzled in the ring. He shouldn't have allowed it, but it has been handled and put on the website that no muzzles, spikes, etc are allowed in the ring. Anyone unsure of how their dog might act should leave that dog at home. Big ups to the ABKC and Papa Pit for addressing that issue so quickly though.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i didnt notice they did that, lol. thanks for the update thats good to know


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> i didnt notice they did that, lol. thanks for the update thats good to know


*http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-10...ately-regarding-spikes-muzzles-leads-etc.html*


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i just saw that  thank you!!!!! its much appreciated


----------

